# Ritzy maltese



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi somebody buy a puppy from this breeder or is she a reputable breeder
her webside is Maltese Puppies Tennessee Breeders TN Maltese Puppies For Sale
thank you


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/97845-maltese-breeders-how-find-evaulate.html

I do not know anything about the breeder you have listed. But if you refer to the post above it will give you lots of information on how to evaluate a breeder. It's always nice to talk to someone who has a puppy from a paticular breeder but if you can't do that the information above can help you identify and decide on the right breeder for you.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

And never hesitate to ask the breeder for references...


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope that someone on here can help you with advice on this breeder. The doggies on the site are gorgeous!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've not heard of this breeder before. Maybe they are new, as they don't list any champions. Are they currently showing any dogs? They seem to be a Hobby/BYB to me, but I may be mistaken. Good luck.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I've not heard of this breeder before. Maybe they are new, as they don't list any champions. Are they currently showing any dogs? They seem to be a Hobby/BYB to me, but I may be mistaken. Good luck.


They do have several champions, they just list them differently. It's listed as Ritzy's Champion xxxx instead of Champion Ritzy XXX

I personally have had no experience, good or bad, with this breeder but I am familiar with several of the dogs in their breeding program.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> They do have several champions, they just list them differently. It's listed as Ritzy's Champion xxxx instead of Champion Ritzy XXX
> 
> I personally have had no experience, good or bad, with this breeder but I am familiar with several of the dogs in their breeding program.


Is it possible to have Champion be part of the name, possibly misleading people into believing it's a champion when it isn't? Or is there an AKC rule against that?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Is it possible to have Champion be part of the name, possibly misleading people into believing it's a champion when it isn't? Or is there an AKC rule against that?


Hey that is a really good question! i had to look up the answer because I wasn't 100% sure but this is what the akc says

*Words and phrases that may not be included in a dog's name:
Champion, champ, sieger or any other AKC title or show term, either spelled out or abbreviated.
Obscenities and words derogatory to any race, creed or nationality or transliterations of such words.
Kennel(s), male, stud, sire, bitch, dam and female.
Breed names alone.
There are no restrictions on arabic (1, 2, 3), cardinal (one, two, three) and ordinal (first, second, third) numbers that are spelled out.*

The champions on Ritzys site are champions of record though, i know that for a fact. I like that the pedigrees are listed on her site - I have more than one relative here!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Hey that is a really good question! i had to look up the answer because I wasn't 100% sure but this is what the akc says
> 
> *Words and phrases that may not be included in a dog's name:
> Champion, champ, sieger or any other AKC title or show term, either spelled out or abbreviated.
> ...


Really good to know! Thanks for looking that up


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I've chatted with her many times when I was looking for a malt. She was GREAT and I learned a lot about maltese from her. We talked on the phone for over an hour sometimes. She didn't have puppies at the time I was looking and her dogs didn't have the "look" I was hoping for so I didn't go with her. Nothing against her or her dogs, they're beautiful!


----------



## MomZof3 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have spoken to Birgit too and she's very pleasant and helpful.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you, I stand corrected. Her site links to Pets4U.com, and on that site her page description says, "Small hobby breeder." That threw me off. My apologies.

Maltese Puppies for Sale, Maltese Breeders


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I was confused about the names of her dogs too but if you look at some of the pedigrees she has listed you can see what their registered names are. 

I know it's something that will never be agreed upon but to me a "hobby" breeder is what I want. "Professional breeder" to me, means that is their profession (how they make a living). I want to buy from someone that breeds on a small scale and barely breaks even. Not someone who is pretty much a commercial breeder (puppymill). I wouldn't be to quick to assume "hobby" is synonimous w/ BYB.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

mi_ku_5 said:


> I was confused about the names of her dogs too but if you look at some of the pedigrees she has listed you can see what their registered names are.
> 
> I know it's something that will never be agreed upon but to me a "hobby" breeder is what I want. "Professional breeder" to me, means that is their profession (how they make a living). I want to buy from someone that breeds on a small scale and barely breaks even. Not someone who is pretty much a commercial breeder (puppymill). I wouldn't be to quick to assume "hobby" is synonimous w/ BYB.



I didn't think that show breeders labeled themselves as hobby breeders, excuse my ignorance.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I call myself a 'small hobby show breeder.' Suzan, I wouldn't call yourself ignorant! I don't think I knew that before I started showing, etc. I think I assumed that bybers called themselves 'hobby breeders' to make themselves sound better and they still might.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I call myself a 'small hobby show breeder.' Suzan, I wouldn't call yourself ignorant! I don't think I knew that before I started showing, etc. I think I assumed that bybers called themselves 'hobby breeders' to make themselves sound better and they still might.


Yes, I think they might, as when I was looking for a puppy I ran across several BYB's that called themselves Hobby Breeders.


----------



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you all for the great response


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Yes, I think they might, as when I was looking for a puppy I ran across several BYB's that called themselves Hobby Breeders.


Actually, you're right. I think I've come across some BYBers who call themselves hobby breeders also.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Actually, you're right. I think I've come across some BYBers who call themselves hobby breeders also.


They sometimes call themselves show breeders too. Despite having only one ch. or having not shown in many years.

All of these titles do not really tell enough of a story.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I didn't think that show breeders labeled themselves as hobby breeders, excuse my ignorance.


I understand completely, Suzan. I belong to a large Yorkie forum and all the BYB's who home raise their puppies refer to themselves as "hobby" breeders. They can't call themselves show breeders and they don't want to be lumped in with backyard breeders who actually raise their puppies in their backyard or puppy mills.

Over there, it means "I don't want to spend the time & $ on showing, so breeding is just a hobby." It puts them in a category somewhere above byb's, but below show breeders.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I have only talked to her own the phone during my puppy search and she seemed like a great person who cares about her puppies.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Reading these posts makes me thankful that Christine (Allheart) started a thread to discuss the title "breeder". All of these arbitrary titles (BYB, greeder, miller, show, hobby, top-tier, reputable, etc.) mean different things to different people. So I've dumped all the titles in the trash can. I'm a breeder. The dogs I keep I keep to show. I do not sell dogs for showing or breeding. I abide by the AMA Code of Ethics but, more importantly, I live by my own Code of Ethics. Call me what you will. I'm a breeder ... and an honest, ethical person. I say forget about the titles and make an effort to get to know the person and the dogs.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Reading these posts makes me thankful that Christine (Allheart) started a thread to discuss the title "breeder". All of these arbitrary titles (BYB, greeder, miller, show, hobby, top-tier, reputable, etc.) mean different things to different people. So I've dumped all the titles in the trash can. I'm a breeder. The dogs I keep I keep to show. I do not sell dogs for showing or breeding. I abide by the AMA Code of Ethics but, more importantly, I live by my own Code of Ethics. Call me what you will. I'm a breeder ... and an honest, ethical person.


:goodpost::you rock:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

MaryH said:


> Reading these posts makes me thankful that Christine (Allheart) started a thread to discuss the title "breeder". All of these arbitrary titles (BYB, greeder, miller, show, hobby, top-tier, reputable, etc.) mean different things to different people. So I've dumped all the titles in the trash can. I'm a breeder. The dogs I keep I keep to show. I do not sell dogs for showing or breeding. I abide by the AMA Code of Ethics but, more importantly, I live by my own Code of Ethics. Call me what you will. I'm a breeder ... and an honest, ethical person.


:thumbsup: "Reputable" is the only prefix before "breeder" that really means anything.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> :thumbsup: "Reputable" is the only prefix before "breeder" that really means anything.


Reputable means "having a reputation" ... that could be good or bad. Your idea of good may be my idea of bad based on your dealings with a person vs. my dealings with the same person. For as many people on this forum who may think a particular breeder is wonderful there may be just as many who don't. Many people on this forum live by the motto "If you can't say something nice, say nothing at all."


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have always found this to be a great comparison between reputable breeders.

Backyard Breeder vs. Reputable Breeder

Obviously, you are a reputable breeder!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I have always found this to be a great comparison between reputable breeders.
> 
> Backyard Breeder vs. Reputable Breeder
> 
> Obviously, you are a reputable breeder!


While I love that comparison chart. I tend to prefer the word ethical. Because as Mary pointed out, reputable means a reputation. 

Here are the definitions of that word: 
_–adjective
1.
held in good repute; honorable; respectable; estimable 
2.
considered to be good or acceptable _

Those are all about what other people think. Personally, my mission lately is to have people consider for themselves what makes a breeder ethical, using charts like the one you posted above and using their own standards of ethics. 

Here is the definition of ethical: 
_adjective
1.
pertaining to or dealing with morals or the principles of morality; pertaining to right and wrong in conduct.
2.
being in accordance with the rules or standards for right conduct or practice, esp. the standards of a profession_

I love how this definition applies to breeders. Both 1 and 2. So lately it has been my word of choice.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I usually go by dictionary definitions, too, so "reputable" to me means:

reputable [ˈrɛpjʊtəbəl] _adj_*1.* having a good reputation; honoured, trustworthy, or respectable
*2.* (Linguistics) (of words) acceptable as good usage; standard*reputability* _n_
*reputably* _adv

_As opposed to "disreputable" which means_:

_dis·rep·u·ta·ble (d







l) _adj._ Lacking respectability, as in character, behavior, or appearance.

Of course, ethical as opposed to unethical works just as well. However we choose to label it, I do think we basically agree on what makes a reputable/ethical breeder as opposed to a backyard breeder.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I totally understand what you are talking about Marj. Its just that a lot of folks that have some sort of reputable reputation do not follow what I consider to be ethical practices. They are considered to be respectable (i.e they show). They have a good reputation (i.e. lots of people talk about them in respectful tones and buy from them based on their name). 

However, those things meet a standard based on repute or reputation. When looking for a breeder I would buy from I want to know if they are ethical. Do they care more about the dogs than they do winning in the show ring? Do they care more about the health of the breed in the future, than the current investment they have in a stud who may have produced a serious health problem? Will they tell the truth about issues in their pedigrees? Do they breed for the standard, or do they breed for what buyers and judges seem to want at any given moment? 

I am just throwing out some examples of things that I think mean the difference between ethics and repute. And I don't mean to be contradictory, and I hope I am not coming off that way; it is just something I have been thinking about at lot. 

I really want people to consider what ethics mean, and what personal values the expect in such an important relationship, more than does someone have a good reputation or a good name.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Reputable means "having a reputation" ... that could be good or bad. *Your idea of good may be my idea of bad based on your dealings with a person vs. my dealings with the same person. For as many people on this forum who may think a particular breeder is wonderful there may be just as many who don't.* Many people on this forum live by the motto "If you can't say something nice, say nothing at all."


I also wanted to add on the subjective nature Mary is pointing out to any word, ethical is not a blanket statement that can be applied. What one person thinks is ethical may not meet the same standard in someone else's eyes because we all come to ethics by definition 1 _(i.e. dealing with morals or the principles of morality)_ with our own set of "morals." But we can apply a standard of ethics by definition 2_ (i.e. being in accordance with the rules or standards for right conduct or practice, esp. the standards of a profession)_ that are also generally accepted.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

MaryH, I agree w/ your post. Labels mean very little and the point of my post was that: to some "hobby breeder" means not taking it seriously and to others (like me) it simply means that breeding is not that person's job. 

Nikki's mom I hope I didn't offend you at all, that wasn't my intention. As I pointed out above, it's really is a matter of opinion.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I usually go by dictionary definitions, too, so "reputable" to me means:
> 
> reputable [ˈrɛpjʊtəbəl] _adj_*1.* having a good reputation; honoured, trustworthy, or respectable
> *2.* (Linguistics) (of words) acceptable as good usage; standard*reputability* _n_
> ...


Marj, I do think we all are on the same page for sure as to what we want to have in a breeder. The only thing that worries me about "reputable" is,
"honoured", trustworth, respectable" Honoured can just be what the masses, think they see, trust, sadly is placed and sometimes can be broken. Now for me, someone having strong ethics, boy that's a rock hard to shake and starts with the breeder and within the breeder, where the other terms may be applied by how others see the breeder. I guess we could be just playing with terms, but ethics, just for me, means so much in a breeder.

Love ya Marj 



CloudClan said:


> I totally understand what you are talking about Marj. Its just that a lot of folks that have some sort of reputable reputation do not follow what I consider to be ethical practices. They are considered to be respectable (i.e they show). They have a good reputation (i.e. lots of people talk about them in respectful tones and buy from them based on their name).
> 
> *However, those things meet a standard based on repute or reputation. When looking for a breeder I would buy from I want to know if they are ethical. Do they care more about the dogs than they do winning in the show ring? Do they care more about the health of the breed in the future, than the current investment they have in a stud who may have produced a serious health problem? Will they tell the truth about issues in their pedigrees? Do they breed for the standard, or do they breed for what buyers and judges seem to want at any given moment? *
> 
> ...


All of this is so well said Carina. Thank you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

*I also wanted to say *



allheart said:


> Marj, I do think we all are on the same page for sure as to what we want to have in a breeder. The only thing that worries me about "reputable" is,
> "honoured", trustworth, respectable" Honoured can just be what the masses, think they see, trust, sadly is placed and sometimes can be broken. Now for me, someone having strong ethics, boy that's a rock hard to shake and starts with the breeder and within the breeder, where the other terms may be applied by how others see the breeder. I guess we could be just playing with terms, but ethics, just for me, means so much in a breeder.
> 
> Love ya Marj
> ...


I also wanted to say, that as much as I hope and want the breeder to be responsible and ethical, I also expect the breeder to want that from me, as a pet owner. It is a dual responsibilty.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Im going to purchase a female from her beautiful pedigree health waranty and she seems to be a very nice and honest person.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not a person to gossip but I paid a lot of money for my girl from her and was told she would not get bigger then 5 pounds well 13 pounds later lie ,lie, lie.


----------



## Maslen Maltese (Jan 19, 2011)

This discussion is interesting to see how much emphasis is being placed on what adjective a breeder uses to describe themselves. Honestly, I can't say I have ever thought that hard about what I call myself, and I'm not sure what I even have on my website or Facebook page. My recommendation would be to go to the breeders home, preferably even a few times, and look at the parents and the puppies and the "kennel" area(s) where the adult dogs are actually kept either when alone, feedings, sleep, etc. Make sure the condition of the parents and the area they are being raised is in line with the standard of care you consider to be appropriate. Someone's reputation in the show community doesn't necessarily mean they are ethical/treat their dogs well. Websites really aren't that useful-people use them to create an image and with photoshop these days dogs in pictures aren't anything like in real life. Talk is cheap (and those that are going to rip you off are really good at it).


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Maslen Maltese said:


> My recommendation would be to go to the breeders home, preferably even a few times, and look at the parents and the puppies and the "kennel" area(s) where the adult dogs are actually kept either when alone, feedings, sleep, etc. Make sure the condition of the parents and the area they are being raised is in line with the standard of care you consider to be appropriate.... Someone's reputation in the show community doesn't necessarily mean they are ethical/treat their dogs well. .... Talk is cheap (and those that are going to rip you off are really good at it).


:goodpost:


----------



## Maslen Maltese (Jan 19, 2011)

Just in case anyone is reading into my statement, I don't know Ritzy Maltese, who the breeder is or anything about her dogs or their care. I've never had any dealings with her. My statement was just a general thought after reading all the posts and not directed at that breeder.

Helen
Maslen Maltese


----------

